# Cannot write to following dir...



## mikecox

The settings correct but Lr can't seen to go past the "Users" folder.  I


----------



## clee01l

Certainly not too deeply nested.  While Windows has a character limit for the length of the folder path, this is no where  near that limit.

Most likely, the cause is lack of user write privileges (the logged in user might not be Michael) to that folder or one of the containing folders.


----------



## mikecox

Thanks, that doesn't appear to be the case, but there is a Camera Roll folder on OneDrive; maybe I should use that setting?


----------



## DGStinner

In your first image, the path is C:\Users\Michael\Pictures\Camera Roll yet in your second post, the path is C:\Users\mikec\Pictures\Camera Roll.  Those would be considered two different users and thus one wouldn't have admin privileges for the other.


----------



## clee01l

I think DGStinner has spotted your problem. 





> the logged in user might not be Michael


----------



## mikecox

Ah, I didn't notice that 

Since starting this threat I switched to the OneDrive option, so I'm not restricted to one computer.


----------



## Tim in Hope

I think I may have cracked this: Windows 10 defender thinks Lightroom is an "unfriendly app" ( we may have our own views on that, but anyway) there is a feature in Defender called Controlled folder access. You can switch it on and off, or allow certain apps. Go into Windows Defender Security Centre and find ago into Virus and threat protection. There you will find "Virus and threat protection settings" ignore the no action needed message and click on it. Click on "Allow an app through controlled folder access" and add Lightroomcc.exe ( I added photoshop and Lightroom for good measure) you can find the paths by right clicking on the program icon. Mine was in c:\program files\Adobe\Adobe Lightroom Classic.


----------

